# Do random people ask you about your Kindle?



## eviltwin (Apr 8, 2009)

This may be covered in another post on this board so ignore this if you've already answered this question.  If you are in public and using your Kindle, do you find yourself answering questions from random people?  

A TSA employee asked me a bunch of questions in the Dallas airport and my BF got stopped by two different people on the subway yesterday asking if he liked the Kindle.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep, quite a bit.

I've had sales people want to see it (dig through my posts and you'll read about the Sears girl who nearly tackled me for a chance to hold it). 

Monday I went to Tokyo Joe's for lunch and I'm sitting there eating my dark chicken rice bowl with peanut sauce reading away when I here over my shoulder "excuse me is that a Kindle?"  This guy, probably in his forties, knew all about them but had never seen one.  He kept saying he'd been hoping to see one in person.  I let him play with it for a few minutes and was very glad my romance novel wasn't on a steamy scene at the moment.

I'm flying to San Diego in June.  I wonder if when Kindle owners fly we should stand up right after the flight attendants finish their safety speeches "and now for your pre-flight Kindle demonstration". 

Lara Amber


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> I'm flying to San Diego in June. I wonder if when Kindle owners fly we should stand up right after the flight attendants finish their safety speeches "and now for your pre-flight Kindle demonstration".


Amazon should advertise the Kindle in airports, and in in-flight magazines. (Or maybe they do now, since K2 came out?) I would think that the frequent-flyer population is an ideal target for marketing.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

All the time, and I always explain all the features and let them hold it.


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> All the time, and I always explain all the features and let them hold it.


I have people ask me all the time about my kindle, but I'm very nervous about letting them hold it. I didn't let strangers hold my children when they were little, and I feel the same way about my K2. Look but don't touch.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

"sigh" Nobody has asked me about my Kindle yet. I keep hoping and waiting, alas. I spent 3 hours at the service shop today, and still nothing, (and you know how crowded those places are.) I even had a very "friendly" woman spend the last hour telling me every detail of her life, but she wasn't intrested in my necessity, even though I was reading when she started talking at me. Necessity was all dressed up in her stand alone skin, and was left... standing alone, neglected in my lap. Maybe its a good thing that they dint ask me, I really don't like the general public, and it would be harder to get much reading done. But just once, I would love to show her off.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I only took mine out a few times, waiting in doctors offices. Nobody said anything to me. I am kind of glad because there is no way in hades I would let anyone try it out. Sorry, I don't like people pawing on my stuff, never have, never will.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

So who wants to find out where bookfiend lives so we can arrange a "stranger" to ask about her Kindle?  It's a chance to wear a disguise and do some acting.

Lara Amber


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

No one has asked me.  I don't have it out in public every day, but I've used it on the subway a few times and on infrequent train rides (2 hrs.) from NYC to Asbury Park and back.  Have also had it out in cafes, but don't eat out that much these days.  It's fine with me.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> So who wants to find out where bookfiend lives so we can arrange a "stranger" to ask about her Kindle? It's a chance to wear a disguise and do some acting.
> 
> Lara Amber


That's scary! I sometimes forget how far and wide the KB's reach is.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> So who wants to find out where bookfiend lives so we can arrange a "stranger" to ask about her Kindle? It's a chance to wear a disguise and do some acting.
> 
> Lara Amber


HAHAHAHA good idea Lara Amber


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I get a lot of questions since the K2 came out, especially on planes. Before that not many.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I get asked about my Kindle every couple of weeks: at the eye doctor, at Starbucks, etc. It's kind of cool.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I get asked about it several times a week during my commute on rapid transit. It does seem like more people have heard of it compared to when I first got it last year. Everyone wants to hold it (although they always wait until I offer) and I've also discovered that they love the fact that you can change the font. Yesterday, a person who had demo'ed the Sony was amazed to find out that we had 6 font size choices. I don't know as I've never seen the Sony, but he said it only had two font size choices - small or very large.

I'm always looking for ways to convince others to buy a Kindle and the font size seems to be a big selling point.


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

My husband and I were invited to a party last weekend, and I was specifically asked to bring my Kindle as several people coming to the party were interested in it. I've noticed that choice of font size is a big selling point to people I've talked to, also.

I've had several people ask me about my Kindle when I'm reading in public, but also a lot of people seem to want to ask, but are reluctant to intrude. But the older I get, the more outgoing I become, so sometimes I just plunge right in and ask total strangers if they are readers, and if so, would they like to see my Kindle!

Two people I work with have bought Kindles - one of them based on my continual yapping about how much I wanted one.

Hey, Lara Amber, welcome to San Diego! You may get our famous June Gloom at that time of year, but we are still proud of our beautiful city.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Only a couple times, and I read on the bus nearly every day.  I think people in Minnesota are just too passive aggressive.  They'll stare at you but they won't ask about it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't why, but no one has asked me about my Kindle and I take it everywhere with me! I have noticed few people looking at me (it) but no approach whatsoever. I think it must be a NE Texas thing... people don't appear to be overly outgoing with strangers!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I was having an early dinner alone in a nearly empty restaurant the other day.  The waitress first asked what my kindle was (which I was happy to answer).  She then came back later, actually sat down in the other booth, and started asking specific questions.  As she left, she said *your kindle is the talk of the staff*.  Sure enough, before I finished dinner I had 3 waitresses, 1 waiter, and what I'm guessing was the manager all stop and ask questions!  I didn't get much reading done, and my dinner got a bit cold, but it was worth it to see so many people excited to go home and look up Kindles on Amazon.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Jammie said:


> I have people ask me all the time about my kindle, but I'm very nervous about letting them hold it. I didn't let strangers hold my children when they were little, and I feel the same way about my K2. Look but don't touch.


I haven't had anyone ask me about my Kindle other than family members (very surprising since I use it in public quite a bit), and I was very nervous about letting them hold it. I agree with you -- I would show my Kindle to a stranger if asked about it, but would not let them hold it. If it was accidentally dropped, I would imagine all that I would get is an apology and then be left to deal with the financial consequences. Too high a price to pay in my opinion.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I had an eye appt a few weeks back and the entire office asked about my Kindle. That's the only time I've been asked, but I haven't been going out for lunch...


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I do let people hold my K2 if they are seriously interested.  I want them to see how thin and light it is since it looks much thicker clipped into the Amazon case.  

Lara Amber


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I take the GeekBook™ out of its amazon case and let them touch the glorious skin and see how deliciously sensuous it is to hold.  Utah folks will talk to anyone.  This is the place where 50% of the men have been on missions for their church, so they have no problem talking to strangers.


----------



## shacar (Feb 3, 2009)

I was at the ER with my mom and the dr. there said he had a K1 and wanted to look at mine.  I told him he needed to sell his k1 and get a k2.  A nurse came in and saw us talking she bought his k1 and he is ordering a k2.  It was kinda cool to see all the interest.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm averaging about one a week in various different places.  What's interesting so far is that most everybody that's asked about it already knew what it was -- the conversations almost always start with "Is that a Kindle?" immediately followed by "Do you like it?" -- I suspect most of the folks I've talked to about it were fence sitters --- interested but not enough to buy one yet.  And if the comments made are any indication I do believe at least a couple of Kindles got sold because of it.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I look way too mean.  

Eric


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I used to get a lot of questions, but oddly enough since I skinned Ginger the number of questions I get has decreased. It is almost like she is now incognito. 

Of course my DH would simply say that it is because I am not hearing the questions because I am so involved in my book!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> I was having an early dinner alone in a nearly empty restaurant the other day. The waitress first asked what my kindle was (which I was happy to answer). She then came back later, actually sat down in the other booth, and started asking specific questions. As she left, she said *your kindle is the talk of the staff*. Sure enough, before I finished dinner I had 3 waitresses, 1 waiter, and what I'm guessing was the manager all stop and ask questions! I didn't get much reading done, and my dinner got a bit cold, but it was worth it to see so many people excited to go home and look up Kindles on Amazon.


That sounds a lot like many of my solo dinners out. It's kind of fun to share the the joys of the Kindle with people, especially people who love to read. I don't get much reading done during those types of dinners, but the excitement of the waitresses and waiters over getting to see an actual Kindle in action and watch me demonstrate mine (I'm not enthused over handing mine over to someone either) is worth a slightly chilly dinner. Some of them have said they need to start saving for their Kindle, and others have said they're going home and placing an order.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

On a recent flight, the person next to me was reading her magazine and I was reading my Kindle while we were waiting for the plane to finish loading. She asked me about the Kindle and we talked about it for most of the flight. I showed her a sample I had gotten while waiting for the plane to load on the earlier leg of the flight when I saw someone reading a book that looked interesting. I took my Kindle out of the cover so that she could see how thin and light it was. That was followed by adjustable font sizes, Text-to-Speech, and most of the other features. It seemed to be a very short flight. (It actually was a short flight - LA to San Jose - but it seemed shorter than it was.)

On a flight the week before I was also asked about the Kindle but the conversation was much shorter and we both went back to reading. 

I am still hoping to see a Kindle in the wild, especially the original Kindle. I would love to see the silver cursor bar.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I take my Kindle with me any time that I know I will be waiting somewhere. I don't carry it with me every day b/c I am always worried that something will happen to it. The only time I have ever been asked about it was when I was sitting in the hospital waiting room using it and my father-in-law asked me what it was.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

I get asked about one out of three times I have my Kindle out in public.  I really like giving demos.  I have a 30 second demo, a three to 10-minute demo, and an as long as they can last demo.  I always demo the ability to change font sizes.  It's really not like me (introvert), but I find myself hoping people will ask to see the Kindle.  I don't currently subscribe to any papers, but I always make sure I have a single issue of some paper on the Kindle.  People often ask about newspapers.

I let people hold and poke and push.  There is a fair amount of interest in how much the Kindle weighs.  I most often point out that the Oberon cover is NOT standard.  I wouldn't want to mislead.

Van...


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm at an Army officer's course right now and just about every student in my class (50 or so) has asked me about it. We also have numerous teachers that rotate in and out. Just about each has asked about it. At church people ask about it, and just about everywhere I go.

It's particularly inviting to soldiers as you can fit a year's worth of books in it and carry it overseas without taking the space or weight of all those paper books.

The most frequent question I get is, "how much?", and "are the books free after you pay that much for the reader?" My usual answer to that question is: "depends on what you read. If you mainly read classics in the public domain like I do, then yes."

I've really been surprised how often I've been asked about it. Downright bothersome at times.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

After having gone 2 1/2 months without anyone asking about my Kindle when I was in public with it, today I had conversations with three different people! I was on the roof deck of my building reading next to a woman who had a DTB who asked about my Kindle and mentioned that her husband had one. He then joined her after 45 minutes and then we chatted about his experience; he asked if I had problems with my battery draining if I went more than a few weeks without using it -- I didn't realize there were people out there that could go that long with out using their Kindle! I told him I had never gone that long, as I read on it every day.

Then on the elevator down, a guy asked a few questions about it -- it made for a quick demo and info sharing discussion, as I had to cover everything I could before I got to my floor!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had the "price and are the books free question" myself before.  I inquired of the last person that asked me that what they paid for their computer and did the additional programs come free.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Yes. It annoys me already.  I just want to read and end up having to answer a bunch of questions and they want to know how it works so they end up seeing what I'm reading and my library which I don't want to share.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

I always close what I'm reading and open up the Kindle User's Guide.

Van...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Van in Arlington said:


> I always close what I'm reading and open up the Kindle User's Guide.
> 
> Van...


I think this is a good idea. . . .I also downloaded the nuclear book SAMPLE because it shows how charts and graphs can be well rendered. I usually have a current issue of the paper available too. . . .

Ann


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think this is a good idea. . . .I also downloaded the nuclear book SAMPLE because it shows how charts and graphs can be well rendered. I usually have a current issue of the paper available too. . . .
> 
> Ann


Ann, you are really well organized. I try to have at least one .jpg and one Word document that I have sent to the Kindle and had converted. That's pretty much advanced stuff for a 20-30 minute demo.

Van...


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I was attending a Derby party given by one of my neighbors last night.  Several of the ladies are also in my neighborhood book club and they've seen both my K1 and K2 before.  They all dragged their husbands over and asked me to do a Kindle demo.  I think they were hinting to their husbands for a Kindle as a gift.  Of course, I had it in my purse in its Oberon cover.  I don't leave home without it.

They actually sat me on a chair and gathered around like an audience.  It reminded me of storytime when I was an elementary school teacher with my students gathered all around me for a story.  Fun!  I think two ladies are going to get a Kindle for Mothers' Day!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I have been asked many times. But the Kindle is not a "babe magnet" like my little niece .... lol.


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Most definitely. Every time I take it out I am asked about it by complete strangers. Most do not even know what it is. My daughter says she can hardly read at school because everyone wants to hold it, touch it, try it!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Amazon should advertise the Kindle in airports, and in in-flight magazines. (Or maybe they do now, since K2 came out?) I would think that the frequent-flyer population is an ideal target for marketing.


I just returned from a medical conference in Washington, D.C., and the inflight magazine (NWA, now Delta) had a brief article about the K2 - too brief, though, just a side bar.

On both flights, I had other passengers asking me about my Kindle, and after arrival, my wife overheard 2 of the ladies still talking about how great the Kindle looked at the baggage claim!

Amazon should take out full-page ads in various inflight magazines on the major airlines, and get selling these things like crazy. I've still not seen another Kindle during a flight, other than mine and my wife's (3 flights this year) - sure could have been others, but not in the areas I've been sitting in (and I look around, hoping to see more!0


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I get asked about my kindle a lot. My friend said its cuz I look to carefree and approachable. Still I have been asked in the hallway of the college, in the elevator, many cafes, in the middle of the class during a lecture (professor stopped and asked if it was a kindle. we spoke about it later.) I've been asked at the dog park, various places I attempt to hide as my family shops, hotel lobby in a hotel/casino along the strip, and even standing in line at the college bookstore (had my pile of books and my kindle rest on the top) Most recently one of my classmates asked me about my kindle as we worked on our in class group presentation. She apparently has had a kindle for a while. She had received it as a gift, but never used it. I explained what I used it for and she seemed more interested in the kindle by the end of our conversation. Recommended her the site.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I was reading my K1 while waiting for my Dr. last Thursday.  When he walked in he said "You're reading a Kindle!"  He has K2 and had not seen a K1.  He is experiencing headaches while reading because of the screen contrast (and he is a neurologist) and seemed quite surprised at the difference on my K1.  He had heard about the screen fading in sunlight, but hadn't had a chance to test that yet.  I referred him to the Kindleboards and the posts on the font hack and all the work done by TedSan.  He wrote all the information down.  I hope he has had a chance to visit and it helped!  I also told all the nurses and office staff that they need to ask him to bring it in so they can have a chance to compare and "play"!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Took my Mom into a doc appt this past weekend -- and probably sold another Kindle.

Lady in the waiting room came over, apologized for interrupting my reading and asked about it -- she'd been doing research on the K2 and was in the process of debating a purchase.  Her questions were all spot on and very specific about features and whatnot.  Especially with respect to sharing books between Kindles for her and her husband, I phone, etc. 
I referred her to KB and also passed on the tip about the CoinStar machines and he face light up -- apparently she is a change hoarder -- never carries change but dumps it in a jar and periodically takes it to the bank to convert....
She then apologized profusely for interrupting my reading and left with the final question of "How long does it take to get it after you order it?" -- the answer of overnight if you want it seemed to make her very happy.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Took my Mom into a doc appt this past weekend -- and probably sold another Kindle.
> 
> Lady in the waiting room came over, apologized for interrupting my reading and asked about it -- she'd been doing research on the K2 and was in the process of debating a purchase. Her questions were all spot on and very specific about features and whatnot. Especially with respect to sharing books between Kindles for her and her husband, I phone, etc.
> I referred her to KB and also passed on the tip about the CoinStar machines and he face light up -- apparently she is a change hoarder -- never carries change but dumps it in a jar and periodically takes it to the bank to convert....
> She then apologized profusely for interrupting my reading and left with the final question of "How long does it take to get it after you order it?" -- the answer of overnight if you want it seemed to make her very happy.


Yep, I wouldn't be surprised if she has it in her hands tomorrow!


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a seatmate and a flight attendant ask this weekend. I did my best to spread the Kindle love (seatmate didn't seem that into it, but the attendant loved the idea of so many books in such a small package).


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I was just recently at a Con and I saw numerous people with Kindles (not surprising really, this specific fandom as a whole are very well read). We compared covers (I had not seen an Oberon one yet...all else pales in comparison) and what we had on our Kindles. I showed several people where to find the free downloads on Amazon and pointed them here.

While waiting in line at the airport at 3:45 am, someone asked me about my Kindle. I spent a few minutes telling her about it.

Today, I had my younger daughter at the doctor and the doctor asked about it. I handed it over to her, she played with it a few minutes and said that she was going to ask her husband to get her one for Mother's Day.

Surprisingly, I have never been asked how much it was but have been asked about the cost of books. I always point out that most of my books currently on there were free or very low priced.


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

My sister and I have answered the questions of several folks during trips to Hawaii in January and Texas in March. She has a Sony 505 and I have the Kindle 2 (aka Minerva). Seeing them side by side has provoked the questions, mostly from people considering both readers. We do our best to talk about the strengths and challenges of each one. I'm pleased to say that Minerva has generated the most interest because of Whispernet.

I also had a good chat with an author at DFW in March. He is a professor who has written books about gardens. So he was quite interested in it and the implications for publishing. 

I enjoy talking about Minerva with other avid readers.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Rhiathame said:


> I used to get a lot of questions, but oddly enough since I skinned Ginger the number of questions I get has decreased. It is almost like she is now incognito.
> 
> Of course my DH would simply say that it is because I am not hearing the questions because I am so involved in my book!


I've found that too. I had to laugh, my boyfriend went out to dinner and the waitress asked him about his Kindle.


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

At my work, the same people tend to eat around the same time so all my "regular" co-workers in the lunch room have seen/showed/talked/looked at it.  However today I was sitting/reading and totally engrossed in my book when all of a sudden someone behind me yells "how cool!!"  I nearly jumped outta my seat and fell over. It was someone eating lunch early who hadn't seen it yet...After my heart attack I of course had to tell him all about it.


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

I fly a lot for work, and almost always get asked about my Kindle. I read while sitting waiting to board and get asked, more commonly I get asked while I'm lining up for Southwest seating priority (because I read while standing up one handed, ticket stub shoved in the left side of my M-Edge case) and then usually by whoever I sit next to in my aisle for the flight itself. I'm a very noticeable Kindle user and I love to talk up the Kindle to anyone who asks, which usually results in people overhearing and more people asking questions. It's lots of fun! I love trying to create new Kindle addicts


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

The guy who came into the waiting room yesterday to tell me my car was ready asked, "That's a cool looking notebook.  Where'd you get it?"  Needless to say, I didn't go into full demo mode.  I could only say, "It's an electronic book reader, where's my car?"


----------



## veeboo (Apr 9, 2009)

I use my kindle on the subway and trains in Jersey/NYC. I think people are immuned to seeing gadgets and things- so they don't ask me. (OR maybe I am unapproachable?) But I do get half the people on the subway staring at me!

In a coffee shop- it's a different story. I had to do a demo for a group of people.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a guy at Wolverine who was interested and had clearly been considering it for a while (he practically demo'd it for himself, I just hit the buttons to show what he was saying). His wife was on board right up until she heard the price and then she... Well, I'm not feeling too hot about his chances of joining us.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I had two people ask me about it at a fast food restaurant on Friday.  A woman was passing by my table and asked if it was the new one (no) and if I loved it (yes!).  Then one of the guys that worked there asked me if it was a calculator.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

marianner said:


> Then one of the guys that worked there asked me if it was a calculator.


ha ha, I've heard that one before. I don't get how it looks like a calculator


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

I had a chance to do another demo yesterday.  These days I'm getting more "is that the Kindle," instead of "would you mind me asking what that is?".  Folks often now ask if my Kindle is the new one (it is, at least for the moment).  The man who approached me yesterday also asked what I knew about the KDX.

Van...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

kim said:


> ha ha, I've heard that one before. I don't get how it looks like a calculator


I think they don't realize that the keyboard is a QWERTY.


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

I was pleased to have my first question from a stranger about my Kindle.  It was on a train (DC Metro). This older couple -- the wife seemed to be trying to convince the husband it was a good idea and I did my best to help her out.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, this was a record for me. I was having breakfast at a bagel shop this morning, and ended up giving four Kindle demos. Three of the four had heard of the Kindle but really didn't know much about it. The fourth demo was for a mother and son who were wondering what it was. The son (about 12 years old, or so) seemed most interested. Maybe reading is still alive and well. He was impressed with how easy it was to read, and he immediately noted that it was a lot easier on the eyes than other devices that are backlit. What great fun to share the Kindle story.

Van...


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Yesterday I went into a custom installer's store in my area to order a new HDTV and stand as well as installation.

I brought my K2 along so I would have something to pass the time while I waited for a cab to take me home.

While I was in the store, two different people asked my for a demonstration of the K2. From their reaction, I suspect there will be two more K2's purchased in the near future.

Of course, figuring what I spent in the store, I could have purchased enough books for the K2 to keep me supplied for life if I didn't make the purchase.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I just had one yesterday.  I have only had my K2 for a week, so I haven't had it out in public too many times yet.  Yesterday my wife had to get some blood drawn, and I had the kindle with me while I was in the waiting room at the hospital.  A nice lady next to me asked if that was a book reader, I told her it was a Kindle.  She was kind of surprised, said she has never seen one.  I guess she wanted one but people told her not to get it.  I showed her mine, and what I liked about it, and she said she was sold


----------



## TheAutomaton (May 20, 2009)

In my experience no one has heard of them and no one cares. Ha. I've had a few people ask me what it is and when they find out it's for reading books they lose all interest. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Does it count if they're five years old?

I went to pick up DD at school today, and the kids were all out on the playground.  As usual, she wanted a little extra time on the playground, and since the weather was gorgeous I told her she could stay until they closed (another half hour or so), went to get my Kindle, and sat on the playground bench in the sun for some peaceful reading time.  

I had mostly kept it away from her so far, for safety's sake.  So she came to sit next to me, asked if that was my new "book thingy", and then asked what I was going to read on it.  I showed her the list of titles, and pointed out that I had her Just-So Stories on there.  (I had downloaded a sample, mostly to check how the formatting compared to her book.)  So she wanted me to read it to her.  The sample only contained two of the stories, so I had to buy the book then and there on the playground to read two of the others as well....  And then she asked whether I had the Wizard of Oz, her current favorite, so I bought that too, and started reading her THAT....  (normally she'd want to read it by herself, but I'm not handing the K2 over...)  Anyway, from about halfway through the first Just-So story, we started attracting other kids, and by the time we started on WO I had fifteen kids draped over my bench listening.  And asking questions about the "book thing" between each story.  There are a lot of parents who are hearing about this tonight....


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

So I got to the dentist early today and decided to wait outside to catch up on a little reading.  During the 15 minutes I was trying to read, so many people going into the building asked my about my K that I only got through 2 page turns.  Most of them were aware of the K but had never seen one.  Since I was sitting on the ground and nobody wanted to get down there with me, nobody got a demo.  Then when I see the dentist he told me he should be mad at me because now his wife has a K and he is getting one because they kept seeing me with mine and liked it so much (yeah, I've been there a lot).  Now I like my K, and I like showing it off, but this happens almost every time I go out and I'm getting kind of tired of it.  Sometimes I just want to read.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was asked about my K1 for the very first time today.  I was sitting on a bench and reading in Central Park for about an hour before a man with a bicycle asked me and I gave him a demo.  He was a very friendly sort of person and had spoken to to other people first.  I mistakenly thought that I could show him the font sizes in the contents pages, but it doesn't work there.  He did ask about the price, but he didn't wince when I told him.

I'm sure that younger women are being asked far more often than I am, but I don't really care if anyone asks me or not.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I get asked a lot.  I Always demo it but never let anybody hold it!


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

at my eye apt. yesterday i got asked by the girls that worked there about her...of course i launched into the sales pitch...they thought it was amazing....one did say "it would be way cooler if you could play games on it too!"...i laughed and said well then it wouldnt be about the books...(smart mouth i have sorry )....

a friend of mine called me and asked me all sorts of questions after seeing me gloating on facebook about my K2...said he wanted a first hand account before he just read online reviews...i sent him here as well....


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I too get fewer now that it's in a skin and an Oberon 

But I also am getting the "is that a Kindle?" more often than "what is that?" I think that's a good sign.


----------

